# Farms



## cowbert098

*Links gone *


----------



## P Bailey

*Link gone *


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Thorniest Whisper

&lt;running outside with my camera in tow>    I can't believe it.  finally a theme dedicated to all of Wisconsin! BWB with those farm pics everybody.


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Big Mike

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## photobug

James- super Saturday morning shot!

Jeff- where's the rest of it??


----------



## photobug

jack- I think that picture could define the term "rustic."


----------



## jack

photobug said:
			
		

> jack- I think that picture could define the term "rustic."



thanks for that photobug.

the 9x6 print itself is nicer than the scan. 
too bad the far right background is blurry - handheld shot. 
and i must start filtering those skies.
my scanner is not very cool - a HP scanjet bundled in with my pc in 99
from the local 'pc-world' type store. its a flatbed and , as careful as i am to
keep the print aligned with the guide of the bed, when i close the lid it'll
always move a couple of millimetres out of true. dunno - maybe its mind
playing tricks -my online stuff, therefore, never look as straight as 
the actual prints, once ive cropped off the blank stuff. i experiment with 1 
or 2 dgrees of rotation in fireworks but its not the same 
anyone reading this who can suggest a better scanner for 
around $150, please advise. i'd love a neg scanner - out of my league at 
mo'.


----------



## jack

d'oh ! *slaps forehead*

if only i had a brain ..... i should tape the print to the guide !


----------



## photobug

It isn't that noticeable at this size.

Gaffer tape maybe, wouldn't want to gum things up. 

I just put a dictionary (or other substantial book) on the print before I close the lid. If you get weird light streaks from the lid not being flat you can put a dark cloth over the whole mess.


----------



## AirVenture

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Gymrat

SOme amazing pictures


----------



## Jeff Canes

Big South Fork Nat&#8217;l Park &#8211; Kentucky and Tennessee 



























Canon EOS-1, Sigma 28-70, Full Auto 
Film Efke KB 25, Scanned for 4x6 proofs


----------



## Not Neve

I love farm photos!  

James M, beautiful!  I bet you couldn't wait to wake up if that's what you're greeting with.


----------



## 4HourNap

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Ooh, I love allt he different colors in the barn!  I do wonder, though, if it would be better if there was just a bit of detail in the areas that are black, but I'm not sure...that may IMO detract from it.  Hard to say for me without seeing it to compare.  

Either way, I like it!  

Don't know for sure why, but I'm attracted to barns and farm buildings/areas.


----------



## 4HourNap

*Link gone *


----------



## 4HourNap

...........


----------



## raul_the_truck

Here is a picture shot in Eastern Washington.


----------



## LaFoto

Above: Farms (and what used to be farms) in Lower Saxony

Below: Farm and typical fence structure in Sweden











All photos are scans from prints from times when I still did not take digital photos.


----------



## srobb

Oh, LaPhoto, those pics bring back memories. Cannot remember where Saxony would be, though. I was stationed in Germany many years ago when I was in the Army.

I hope these pics will work since they are mainly just barns.


----------



## anton980




----------



## LaFoto

I took all these for a farmer friend of mine who wanted to see what the farms in the Midwest look like - many were taken while driving by, mind you...




0199_13-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0200_13-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0201_13-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0206_13-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0218_14-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0219_14-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0245_15-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0246_15-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0249_15-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## lovemeformetori

.


----------



## Patriot

Planting rice by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




The Fice Field by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




JAH_7923 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## fishing4sanity

This photo is several years old. Harvesting grass seed here on the farm on the 4th of July.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Snowy Cornfield


----------



## fishing4sanity

Swathing or cutting bluegrass to dry it down prior to combining.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My buddy's 3rd generation farm


----------



## fishing4sanity

Planting onions


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1



2


----------



## AlanKlein

New Jersey Farm[/url] by Alan Klein, on Flickr[/IMG] 



New Jersey Farm by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## texxter

Traditional planting of corn. Mitla, Oaxaca, Mexico.  Photo taken on 6/15/14 with an iPhone 4s.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Agricultural Sprinklers


----------



## Derrel

This scene is from pretty much the western-most area of agriculture in Oregon. As you can see at the top of the photo, third-growth Douglas Fir forest meets farmland. To the west of this farm, the Coast Range mountains and timber/forest land is what dominates the landscape for about 30-some-odd miles to the Pacific Ocean. This farm is situated at the base of the eastern side  of Oregon's Coast Range Mountains.


----------



## fishing4sanity

Retired


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## fishing4sanity

Sunset behind a field of bluegrass seed. Seems like spring has barely sprung, but we'll be cutting grass in about two weeks to dry it for combining a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Corn and Silos




2 Farmhouse and Barn 

 
3 Taking It Easy




4 Tobacco


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## fishing4sanity

Harvest - it's here! I have mixed feelings about harvest, the workday gets longer and while there will be a few breaks, we'll be in harvest from now until the end of October; on the other hand, harvest is kind of the goal of farming, so I guess it's time to get working.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

veiled woman in traditional hat guides her flock- Wadi Hawdramawt, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Young Domesticated Turkeys


----------



## Philmar

Hut in the floating gardens of Inle Lake. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




farm house and karst mogote - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Terraced farms and mountain village - Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tuscan vineyards near San Gimignano, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

fishing4sanity said:


> Sunset behind a field of bluegrass seed. Seems like spring has barely sprung, but we'll be cutting grass in about two weeks to dry it for combining a couple of weeks after that.
> View attachment 158839



WOW...really nice!!


----------



## Philmar

Country road that time forgot - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Grass seed combining near Rickreall,Oregon.


----------



## Philmar

Lone figure on rice paddies by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hamlet near Shihara - Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunflower field - Strabane, Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

ancient farming methods by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Man, it looks dry there, Zulu. Just the opposite here in the east at the moment.


----------



## zulu42

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Man, it looks dry there, Zulu. Just the opposite here in the east at the moment.



Characteristically dry for the area, though the mountains in the distance have less than full vegetation due to a wildfire a few years ago.


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Derrel

More grass seed combining. Oregon's Willamette Valley is commonly called "the grass seed capital of the world .The Interstate 5 Corridor is flanked on both sides by many grass seed farms.


----------



## Derrel

Jovencio, stacking newly-dug Fountain top cherry trees.




John Deere 6430 and dump trailer for picking up "la basura".




In the Wheeler yard, view from the little 6430, Dec. 27, 2017.

Tree farming, December 2017.


----------



## jcdeboever

Last season, Ohio. Shot through an open truck window on a rural road. I was a selling machine that day, picked up several large accounts. I think this was Kodak Color Plus 200 shot with a Nikon F and 28mm or 50mm.


----------



## Gardyloo

Washington Palouse


----------



## Philmar

terraced ride paddies near Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

This morning's sunrise while loading red onions.


----------



## Derrel

Near Rickreall, Oregon.  Grass seed combining. Eola Hills in background.


----------



## Gardyloo

Polish sunset, 1975


----------



## jcdeboever




----------

